# Get Bit Custom Rod Supply - Father's Day Deals Start Now!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

There is nothing better than the time spent between a father and son building a custom rod. Please enjoy the savings below to make that time a little more special. 

*Sales are limited to stock on hand, Don't Miss these Deals!

- Save 35% on Immortal IMMSW68msxf

- Save 30% on Fuji Titanium / Alconite Casting Guide Sets

- Save 50% on Rainshadow SP842, SP843, and SP844 Blanks!!

- Alps Trimer Thread is 20% OFF!

Click here to save!

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...36687&ca=75cce6a4-a182-4368-a450-6219f1408e3c


----------

